# Interested in Tandem Egg Donor IVF ..any one got any advice?



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post. I am almost 38yrs old. In November I discovered that I only have 1 follicle on my right side and 4 on my left. My AMH is a devastatingly shocking 0.07!!!   I have a Son who is almost 19yrs old, but my husband has no children and his family no grandchildren. My chances with regular IVF are obviously very low, so due to financial reasons, we are seriously looking into Tandem Egg Donor IVF in North Cyprus. This treatment fertilises your eggs and a donors and you decide how many of each egg to put into you, and if your eggs do not fertilise, you have an instant back up.

The Dogus clinic offer the treatment with high doses of drugs to stimulate my follicles. This makes sense because I only have a few follicles. Th North Cyprus IVF clinic offer me a very mild dose of drugs, because they say they want quality eggs not quantity. I am very worried about taking the drugs, the side effects and how it will effect me at work and home, but most importantly, I want the most successful treatment.

Both clinics are quoting high prices for the drugs needed. Dogus £1300 and North Cyprus IVF £100-£1200.  I am surprised that it is not cheaper abroad.

Does anyone have any experience with Tandem IVF?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Writetovon!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I don´t have any personal experiences of tandem IVF or Cyprus, but here are a few areas where people might be able to help you

Cyprus - CLICK HERE Perhaps some of them have had exactly the same procedure at the same clinic.

IVF chat - CLICK HERE

Egg Share ~ CLICK HERE

Here are a couple of general links that I think might help you.

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH ~   CLICK HERE  

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!      

Sue


----------



## WRITETOVON (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for all the advice.

xxx


----------

